# brainerd bowfishing?



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

Anybody know of general spots to go? 
I am not looking for anyones secret honey hole just looking for maybe a point in the right direction....Not all about taking my boat on the river...but made a platform so i can stand on the front of my boat with a bowmount trolling motor and want to slay some carp that way....


----------

